# Athearn Steam!



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

So here it is, what's everybody's view on the Athearn Steamer's? I'm talking the B&M pacifics, the 0-6-0, the 0-4-2t, the modern day steamer's, but No Roundhouse, please? Share, you're better for it!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Got one of their B&M Pacifics earlier this week...I'm glad Irv stuck with diesels...a unique combination of sheer genius and utter incompetence...


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Shaygetz,
Looks good...could use a Elesco Feedwater heater on the front and some blue comet paint LOL. Just kidding that is my plan for a similar Bachmann Spectrum K4 4-6-2 Pacific I just ordered.
-Art


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Shay: EPICLY Cool; I have lines on some of these myself, to add to my fleet of the "Super-Pacifics" (since they were built by Lima in the 1930's)... and Artieiii: you madman!!! :thumbsdown::thumbsdown: I like Elesco's more than anybody, but I wouldn't dare do that to the "Super-Pacific", because they are well ballanced, Art Deco, and Lima! The first train picture I ever saw, the one I value the most, is one my Papa took, was of a Lima "Super-Power"! Go find a nice old Rivarossi Blue Comet, and be happy! So and so forth, this is about Athearn Steam, not Bachmann, not Ken Kidder, not Paragon 2, not Broadway, but A-T-H-E-A-R-N S-T-E-A-M!!!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

trainguru said:


> Shay: EPICLY Cool; I have lines on some of these myself, to add to my fleet of the "Super-Pacifics" (since they were built by Lima in the 1930's)...


:thumbsup::thumbsup: Interestingly, these are fairly accurate models of B&M Pacifics...why he didn't go for a more widely appealing USRA Pacific is odd.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Haha Trainguru, It's my railroad I'll do what I want LOL BTW there have been no rivarossi blue comet engines in HO scale for the last several months....I've been looking.
-Art


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Why so harsh towards Art Guru? Does he have to say that Athearn steam engines (the early ones) are the best and the only ones? Nope. I don't see why it is so wrong for him to say that he would add an elesco water heater onto it if it was his. I personally prefer the Pacifics to have them. Super or not. I also don't see why it is wrong for him to say he is using a K4 Pacific (arguably the most popular) to change into a G3 Pacific Blue Comet (also arguably the nicest looking Pacific). And even the Rivarossi pacifics are no closer to accuracy then the B&M Shay posted. The rivarossi engines are also a lot harder to din but you still need to add an Elesco heater and other detail parts to them. I have used the 0-6-0 and think it was a nice engine for the time but not the best for pulling large loads. Does that make me better for sharing it as you say? I would think not since it is slightly negative towards Athearn and what you think of them. But hey Ayhee says the Fonz.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*A Clairification is in Order!*

First, I'd like to say, I'm trying to keep on the subject at hand; that I'm only trying to keep this thread toward the good of Athearn Steam of today and yeseterday. -  Second, if any negatives came out on my part, it is because I am sympathetic to the classic and well ballanced lines of the Lima "Super-Pacifics" of the Boston and Maine, no offence to the PRR K4. -  I was chiding over adding the famous feedwater heater on to the "Super-Pacifics"; they only work on T&P 2-10-4 Texas's in the Lima "Super-Power" range. -  Also, Artieiii, I just saw one on Ebay that ended yesterday or Thursday! On that note, keep your hopes up, sorry if anybody misunderstood, and please don't be quick on the draw to chide. Let he who is without sin, cast the first stone!!!

One last thing gc53dfgc... Please don't steal my signature quote I use from time to time?! Remember, time is catching up to us all; the Fonz is doing life insurance and Chachi is 50! And I just started watching the reruns a year ago!!! - 

And on that bombshell, we must continue on with the good talk about Athearn Steam... Good night!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:
"Ayeeeee!" - says the Fonz


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Athearns new Genisis line of steam engines are really well done and I am very impressed with the detail and pulling power. Planning on getting the MT-1(or4) 4-8-4 SP engines.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

I believe the SP MT class are 4-8-2's! -  Also, Shay, wha did you mean by "sheer genius and utter incompetence..."?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

They may very well be. I have only looked at them at a glance right now.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Personal Fav's of mine, but too far out of the range of the road! The powers of finance dictate that second hand are what drive me toward the homely arms of the Athearn Pacifics, and other greats!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

trainguru said:


> Also, Shay, wha did you mean by "sheer genius and utter incompetence..."?


I didn't notice this post, sorry...

They went out of their way to make a fairly accurate model of a B&M class P-4b, great for variety, but lousy for mass market appeal---the road only had like 5 of them. A USRA design would've had wider appeal and been easier to modify for a variety of roads...note the oval smoke stack. They announced it's release in 1958 but it was delayed 3 years. The first was a rubber band drive that never went to market. 

The second one, offered in 1961, was the Hi-F drive modified into a gear drive. They took the metal axles of the Hi-F drive and cut gears into the rear axle, while installing a worm gear on the motor. This is the more collectible of the others, though, if you find the 1-2 Hi-Fs that "walked" out of the factory, you've got a small gold mine, nobody's actually seen one. 

That drive didn't work out so they released the third drive that I have, with the electrical pickup in the tender and the motor in the loco pushing the plastic drivers. 

THAT didn't work out so they released the final version with metal drivers and pickup thru them like most models you see today. Word is that this cost Irv serious bucks, enough to put him under if he wasn't careful so, with that, in 1965, they dropped all the Athearn steam locos and concentrated on diesel models. Officially, there were 3 steamers, this, the 0-6-0 USRA switcher with slope-back tender and the unique 0-4-2T "Lil Monster."


----------

